# Cloudy Water



## 30searay (May 1, 2007)

Maybe someone here can help me. This picture is only 2 days after a significant water change (> 50%). It doesn't appear to be green, rather the water seems to be very cloudy. What could be causing this? The plants have done well and algae is under control for the most part. The tank is about 2 months old. Its a 110 gallon. Has 330 watts of CF on for 5 hours, off 2 hours, then on for 5 hours. 

It seems to get cloudy after I fertilize. Nitrates are 10-15 ppm, phosphates are less than 3ppm, kH is 9 and gH is 15. I believe CO2 is about 30-35 ppm (I have a dropper).


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Hate to say it but it looks like green water. Have you recently ripped up alot of plants or done a major rescape. That's what I blame my recent bout with green water on. Substances from the substrate getting into the water. How long has it looked like this? If it has been more than a week or two I think you can rule out a bacteria bloom. After 3 weeks of water changes and waiting I finally gave up and purchased an UV sterilizer. Several members report success with blackouts so you might look into that. Wish I could be more help but my tank looked just like that picture of yours and it occured at the 3 month mark.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, 30, you are adding too much fertilizer. Cut your doses in half, and SLOWLY work yourself back up once the plants start growing a bit more.

Scrape of any algae that you see on the glass, do a 50% water change. Blackout the tank; no light whatsoever! Cover it with an old blanket if need be to keep light out of it. Leave it for five days; afterwards, remove the blanket, do another 50% water change, and start your photoperiod again. Perhaps do 4 hours on, 2 hours off, and four hours on again for a week, and don't fertilize at all. 

Beginning the second week, start doing half-doses of ferts, and gradually increase the photoperiod to 5 on, 2 off, and 5 on. See how it goes.....if there are no problems, then very slowly increase your ferts, and increase the photoperiod as well.

UV sterlizers work well; they are a bit on the pricey side, but effective at maintaining clear water. Make sure that you buy one that is rated for you tank size!!


----------



## 30searay (May 1, 2007)

iceblue said:


> Hate to say it but it looks like green water. Have you recently ripped up alot of plants or done a major rescape. That's what I blame my recent bout with green water on. Substances from the substrate getting into the water. How long has it looked like this? If it has been more than a week or two I think you can rule out a bacteria bloom. After 3 weeks of water changes and waiting I finally gave up and purchased an UV sterilizer. Several members report success with blackouts so you might look into that. Wish I could be more help but my tank looked just like that picture of yours and it occured at the 3 month mark.


Iceblue:

How has the UV Sterilizer worked for you? I am looking into getting one.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Most green water attacks happen when you disturb the substrate and ammonia, which is safe in the substrate, gets into the water. That is like a green light to the green water algae spores, so they start growing rapidly. The ammonia in the substrate can be from substrate fertillizing, or from using ADA soil, or from decaying plant or fish matter in the substrate, or, who knows what else. It doesn't take much to start the algae to growing rapidly.

To stop it people successfully use black outs, UV sterilizers, diatom filtration, and even willow shoots. When I had it years ago I ended up using a flocculant repeatedly, which finally worked, but I was very lucky that it didn't kill the fish too. That is not a good method. From what I read, the UV sterilizer method is the best and safest way to attack it. And, if I am unfortunate enough to have another attack I will buy and use the UV unit.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I highly recommend a UV. Not only will it clear your water to unbelievable clarity, but it will prevent this form happening again if you do a re-scape or uproot alot of plants, etc. I've had mine on 24/7 for almost two years now and it's my best aquarium friend. As an added bonus, depending on the UV and the flow of your filter you might also be able to prevent parasites like ICK from ever infesting your tank.


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

It worked very well for me. Within 24 hours of installation the water was clear. Like Houseofcards said, "unbelievable clarity". Heck it even did away with the slight biofilm I have always had on the surface of the water. A couple of days after installation I ripped up a bunch of carpeting plants and should have gotten green water but nothing happened. Well worth the price I think.


----------



## 30searay (May 1, 2007)

I am considering the Turbo-Twist UV Sterilizer from Foster and Smith. I am considering the 18w, is this big enough? It says for algae, flow rate is up to 240 gph. 

Per Manufacturer's recommendation: Model Flow Rate


Parasites Flow Rate	Algae Flow Rate	Bacteria Flow Rate
9w 55 gph 121 gph 253 gph
18w 110 gph 240 gph 500 gph	
36w 290 gph 680 gph 1550 gph


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes it should be fine. The 18w is rated up to 250gal. I plumbed my 9w Turbo-Twist directly into the output hose on my Filstar XP2 and cut the flowrate by about half. Just for reference I only have a 58gal aquarium. If you know the flowrate of your filter just work off of that when treating the aquarium. Assuming of course your are running it off your filter.


----------



## 30searay (May 1, 2007)

Well, the results are in and I am pleased to report that after only 2 days with the 18W UV Sterilizer and another significant water change my 110 is already clearer than is has been since initial set-up. I plumbed it inline with the pump - didn't mess too much with the flow rate from before. 

I will post a new pic in a couple days as the tank gets better every day but the results are really astonishing. The fish seem to be more active and healthier as well. Thanks for the advice. Now if I could just get my Rotalla Wallichii to grow!

Don - what is the depth of your 100g? Is it as deep as my 110g (29 inches)? I have trouble getting the ground cover plants to grow as was curious. How is your green water diliemma going?


----------



## 30searay (May 1, 2007)

Figured that I may as well post a pic on the 3rd day to show the difference the UV Sterilizer makes.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon what size would be appropriate for this small of a tank?


----------

